# New Camo Thing



## rive (Sep 20, 2012)

Would you guys use these?

A buddy just got some. Wanted to know your thoughts.

http://www.camobands.com I guess the creator or whoever is from Salt Lake.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Sucker born every minute. They will probably only work if you also have your "Scent Lock", "Tinks" doe in estrus, and yur "Bad Boy Buggy"...or whatever other products they are whoring on the latest hunting show.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

no


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Attaching sticks and leaves to yourself so you can make even more noise? Sounds like a great idea to me!


----------

